# Can anyone advise?



## brynau (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi

Have been TTC for 3 and a half years now after conceiving my DS (was a complete surprise with him too after almost 7 years).

Am on Clomid and doc is saying that see how it goes then he will consider testing.

First thing he said he would do is to put dye into my tubes to see if they are blocked but due to my surgical history (have had 5 operations for Crohns disease and resection of my intestine) plus I have had many exploratory tests which have completely put me off any prodding and poking from docs.

I know I cant have it all ways but I just dont understand why I cant fall pregnant again.

I am now on day 28 of my cycle - had a day 21 test which came back as 165 and am 14 dpo, I last tested Sat as BFN so I dont want to test anymore now until the weekend at least.

I feel like AF going to arrive and I wish it just would if I am not pregnant. 

My cycles have been all over the place since last June as diagnosed PCOS, mainly around 26 days but had one cycle that went 29 days, so am thinking its going to be 29 days again this time round.

I know I need to stay positive but its just so difficult. 

Has anyone else had any tests for infertility that maybe you could put my mind at rest please?

I am hoping for a BFP this month but just dont want to be let down again.

Thanks in advance all


----------



## jobo5572 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi brynau

Sorry to hear your story so far  .  WRT to the test the doctor has mentioned, it sounds like an HSG (hysterosalpingogram or something like that !).  It's really not that bad an experience in the grand scheme of things, espceially given what surgical procedures you've had so far.  As I remember, you have to lie on a bed in the X-ray department with your legs akimbo (don't women always have to do the most unflattering of things ?) whilst they inject dye in a similar way to how they do a smear test, and the dye going up through your uterus and through your tubes (or not if there's a blockage or something) is shown on a screen beside you, as you are placed under an Xray machine thingie.  Sorry, no use on medical or technical jargon.  It doesn't last very long and is relatively painless, just a little uncomfortable.  Other than that, you can also have what is commonly known on here as dildocam, which is where they put an ultrasound probe (with a condom on it) inside you to have a look at your uterus/ovaries etc.  Again, this is just a little uncomfortable.

How're you getting on with Clomid ?  That in itself can have pretty yucky side effects that aren't that nice.

If you fancy more of a chat or getting some more advice, why don't you pop over to the "daily messages" thread where everyone is lovely and you'd be very welcome.

I hope AF stays away for you this month and you won't need to bother with the tests  

Jo


----------

